# remote desktop problem: cannot connect to remote computer



## kensai256 (Jul 2, 2008)

So, I had remote desktop working on my computer for about two years and now it doesn't work anymore. Every time I try to access it from another computer (I don't have and don't know how to get a domain name, so I just use my IP address, which I get from whatismyip.com), I get an error message saying I cannot connect to the remote computer.

As far as I know, I have done everything right. I enabled remote desktop in system properties, I created a static IP address in TCP/IP properties, and I configured my router to forward the default port (3389) to the correct local IP address I specified. I have disabled windows firewall and put mstsc on my list of exceptions for the firewall that I use (BitDefender). I also pinged my IP address and received all packets sent.

I am running windows xp professional with sp3.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

try using the computer name to connect right click on the my computer icon and select properties and then the computer name use the full computer name. while your in there check the remote tab make sure the allow user to connect remotely to this computer is checked. on both pc's. also make sure both machines have xp pro i know you can only go one way between pro and home edition can't remember which.


----------



## kensai256 (Jul 2, 2008)

I tried the computer name and got the same error. Also, I don't really understand how that works, what if there are multiple computers in the world that have remote desktop enabled but have the same computer name? IPs are unique, but it's not obvious to me that computer names would be too.

Remote desktop is enabled on my computer, but not on the one I am using to connect because it has xp home edition, and there is no corresponding box to check in system properties. However, I have always been able to connect from a home edition pc to my pc. Home edition can make remote desktop connections but it cannot receive them.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

what model router do you have? You might want to check out this site. http://portforward.com/guides.htm


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

what model router do you have? You might want to check out this site. http://portforward.com/guides.htm


----------



## kensai256 (Jul 2, 2008)

As I said already, I have set up port forwarding correctly on my router; I just triple checked it.

Any other options besides reinstall windows?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Where are you trying to remote into your pc from. I've never done it from outside my network just internally I use my private ip address. type cmd into run once the terminal is open type ipconfig and try that ip address do this on the remote pc. also make sure you have tcp port 6 open and udp port 17 open in your firewall.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

otherwise I recommend log me in www.logmein.com this software lets you log in from anywhere.


----------



## manu_chalissery (Aug 19, 2008)

how to copy a copyrighted cd??????????


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

> how to copy a copyrighted cd?????????


Google is your friend we can't help you with this problem and you hijacked someones thread as well. read over the rules before you post.


----------



## kensai256 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am trying to connect to my remote pc from anywhere, not just the network. And speaking of which there are no PC's on my network so at the moment I cannot test RDP across the network (mstsc doesn't seem to like it when I try to connect to myself using my IP address). What is special about tcp port 6 and udp port 17? I have a firewall rule permitting mstsc for everything and I thought that was enough.

After giving up completely on RDP, I decided to go the hard way out and use a VNC connection encrypted through an SSH tunnel. Now I just carry around VNC (UltraVNC) and SSH (putty) clients on my memory stick and log in from wherever I want. I even made a batch file that deletes putty's registry keys so that I don't leave my IP address sitting around on every computer I log in from.

What the hell is logmein? I've never heard of it before...


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

It is a free remote desktop application (free is limited) or you can pay a monthly fee and get all the perks. like remote file transfers. So have you solved this issue? please mark solved under thread tools at the top TY.


----------



## kensai256 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't see the point of paying for something when I can get file transfer for free with VNC.

I would not consider saying "f*** this, I'm switching to VNC" as a solution. My remote desktop still does not work and I have tried everything that was suggested. However, if it is generally considered on this forum that being able to ignore a problem completely is a solution, then I will mark it as solved.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you tried disabling your firewall to see if that is what is blocking you out? I read on another forum to right click on the network connection get properties and uncheck the bitdefender firewall Ndis filter. give that a try. which edition of Bit Defender are you using 2008 or 2009?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I have installed bit defender total security 2008 and I am ablt to remote into my pc with my public ip with no other configurations to my modem/router. please post a screen shot. of your bit defender and router firewall configuration. also router brand and model please. Thanks


----------

